# Need hay feeder ideas for rainy climate



## savingdogs (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone have a great idea for a hay feeder for goats that is covered for rain and not a fortune to build or hard to get the hay into? It always rains here and where we'd like to feed our goats is in an open area. We like to feed small amounts frequently so it will have to be easy access too, preferably from the opposite side of a chain link fence (where we store the hay). 
Ideas?


----------



## glenolam (Jun 7, 2010)

I built this feeder and then cut it in 1/2 length wise so I have two smaller feeders.  Total cost was about $20.  I didn't use bolts and stuff like that - I just used a plain ol' nail gun and made sure there weren't any nails sticking out anywhere.

Here's two pics with the feeders in the background:











Mine are inside; but on the website it shows how you could also put a tarp secured on curved pipe or something like that.

You could also lengthen the dimensions on this feeder and make it more narrow, leaving one side of the verticle slats off so you could attach that side to the chain link fence, then build a tilted roof above the fence and feeder so when it does rain, the rain slides towards the back and away from the goats.

I also took a peice of plywood, cut it to fit the top of the feeder and secured with hinges for a lid, but, again, mine is inside with the goats and they jump on it all day long...


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 7, 2010)

If you don't have it under some type of shelter, it will get wet. If you don't want to put it in the barn, then I would build a roof shelter and put the hay feeder under that. Like a pavilion at a park. Or build the hay feeder so that is has a decent roof over it. The only problem is when it is windy and the rain rains sideways. Unless the hay is under a pretty good size roof, it will get wet.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 7, 2010)

Freemotion had a really neat idea where she bungeed a round plastic sled or garbage can lid to the outside of the fencing and placed a flake or two between it and the fence.  This kept the hay dry and kept the goats from wasting so much while they ate through the fencing.  Very cute idea that I intend to use if I should have to.  

I think it would be a great idea to incorporate a large plastic bin that would hold a whole bale and just cut out smooth edged holes in the side for the goats to pull hay through.  Those bins are surprisingly cheap and last a long time.  

 One could even mount it to the side of the fence or build a stand that would hold it,  so you could open the lid from the other side of the fence and just drop in a bale and close the lid.  Anyone ever try this?  Should keep hay dry and minimize waste.


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 7, 2010)

Beekissed that is exactly what I was thinking of. But perhaps my hubby needs to build them a "pavillion" over it. I kind of like the idea of that! They won't stand outside if there is one tiny bit of rain and run inside like a bunch of ninnys. Or should I say nannys?


----------



## mully (Jun 8, 2010)

Off their shed build a simple sloping shed roof supported by 2 4x4's. Roof it with what ever matches. Then mount your hay feeder to the shed wall. 1/2 day project


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm also in rainy Washington.  I didn't want to build anything I couldn't move, so I took two cattle panels I already had and my daughter and I ziptied them down the middle and then tacked them to 2 x 4's and then stood it up and screwed 2 x 4's to hold the ends upright.  Added a tarp that is bungy corded and they love their little food shelter.

I have since put a large milk crate that I put a flake of orchard in twice a day.  In the pic, I fed them grass hay that they wasted alot of.  They eat most of the orchard with little waste.

ziptied and attached to 2 x 4's










Daughter holding up against shop so I could then screw in the cross 2 x 4's to hold upright.





you can adjust the height and width depending on the length of cross pieces.  I wanted to be able to walk under, so mine is 6' in the center.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a really neat idea but I was wondering if the wind is able to flip it?  If not, that would be an ideal little shelter for any small livestock, even pigs!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 21, 2010)

You can use t-posts to anchor it.  I plan on making one this week as a summer shelter for my goats in the pasture, since I am having some challenges with separating kids from mamas for weaning without leaving someone in.  So I will be starting the cross-fencing project and putting this type of temporary shelter in one section for all day turn-out.  It is a great temporary solution!


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a couple of these I have them tied to t post  and have doors on the.. they have lasted thur several winters, and some heavy winds.
 I do have to re tarp once a yr, the goats love them in the rain and sun.... I can open them up when it gets warm and they get a nice breeze thur them easy to clean out too   I also have one set up as a moveable chicken tractor for the hens to graze in.....


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## freemotion (Jun 21, 2010)

Great to know that they work so well!


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 21, 2010)

Gosh, I want a couple of those now!


----------

